# Asp



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

Anybody think ASP would be useful to make a more slick, professional, more functional t-shirt site, or is it overkill? I would've had to pay $8 more per month for ASP. I guessed it would more likely be overkill, at least in the near future for me, so I didn't go for it. I'm gonna read more about ASP and try playing around with it on my own computer, then I guess I can upgrade later if I really need it.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

No. Screw ASP. Just go with PHP if you need that kind of functionality. ASP isn't very friendly to non-IE browsers usually, it costs more instead of being free (often anyway) and it doesn't really do any more.


----------



## aerosmack (Aug 11, 2005)

I agree with Twinge, ASP doesn't buy you much. I've done one site in ASP and another in PHP. PHP is much more reliable, modular and even better it runs on Linux/Unix which are much more stable operating systems if you ask me.

There are also free content management applications like Mambo that can be installed on the web server and allow easy content manaement and site changes.


----------

